

Google Deprecates SOAP Search API - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2006/12/google_depreciates_SOAP_API.html

======
jsav
Hey, this is almost a year old news.. and it was just the search where they
deprecated soap. (-- because it was primarily accessed from a browser?)

~~~
bootload
_"... this is almost a year old news.. and it was just the search where they
deprecated soap...."_

Old news maybe but where other companies are loosening their data, google is
winding back access to theirs. I'm not sure of the motives why. But I can
understand the implications. By holding back the access to raw data we are
being set up for another monopoly.

------
Tichy
Can it be true that there is no way to monitor that one important property,
the position of my website in the search results for certain keywords?
Granted, allowing to check for this in an automated way would probably result
in a lot of requests to Google's servers, but on the other hand, people will
check for it anyway, so why not let the machines do it?

~~~
sjstearns
my theory is that they disabled the APIs to fight SEO firms. Being able to
check SERP rankings in an automated fashion would be a big help in trying to
game your rankings

------
nickb
Soap, REST in peace. ;)

~~~
bootload
_"... Soap, REST in peace. ;) ..."_

First the xml api, now soap. As much as I don't like soap, the replacement
ajax api is hobbled and restrictive. Evil tactics are countered with EvilAPI's
~ <http://sitening.com/evilapi/>

